# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  ручная заточка ножей

## отец тук

Ручная заточка ножей
  Тупой нож – горе хозяйки, отрезанные пальцы, испорченные продукты, скандалы и упадок эмоций в постели
  Вы не знаете что делать?
  А я вам скажу – точить ножи! 
  Заточка любых форм и типов ножей, охотничьи живопыры, домашние кухонники, выживальщицкие ужоснахи! 
  В заточку принимаются как нержавеющие пластилиновые стали, от ножей самоделок, с термичкой дяди Васи, до фирменных ножей с порошковыми сталями.
  Геометрия спусков роли не играет, клин, вогнутая линза, конвекс, все решаемо!
  Все поправимо и исправляемо.
  Варианты заказа
1.       Звоните, берете с собой на работу нож, я у вас оный забираю утром, к концу рабочего дня привожу джедайский мечь для сашими.
2.       Звоните, приезжаю к вам домой, превращаю ващ нож в джедайский меч для сашими.

3.       За отдельную оплату готовлю обед/ужин из ваших продуктов. В опции заказа доступны грузинская, итальянская, татарская, местами вьетнамская кухня и разумеется пельмени с борсчом!

4.       Совершенно не дорого выпью с Вами вкусной водки (шутка)
  Стоимость 1 нож = 1 новый и красивый белорусский рубль (или 10000 старых некрасивых белорусских рублей)

  Ваш острый нож на кухне = мир и счастье в семье!
т. +375 29 3155459 сергей

----------

